# Duda con optoacoplador pc817



## chugus (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola gente... estoy armando una controladora para motores pap los cuales voy a manejar por el pueto paralelo de la pc de la siguiente manera..

NOTA: los motores pap trabajan con 8vcc y cada bobina conume 750ma. 

De la salida del puerto paralelo tomo un pulso y lo inyecto en la entrada del optoacoplador con una resistencia de 470ohm y la otra pata a masa...  con eso tendria el led emisor conectado al puerto de la pc... hasta ahi estamos bien el tema es a la salida del optoacoplador ya que comando cada bobina del motor con un tip142 (darlington) deribandola a masa cada vez que recibo dicho pulso... *y nose como calcular la resistencia de este transistor ya que la misma resistencia debera polarizar el tip142 como tambien el colector del fototransistor ya que trabajo con 8 Vcc en la parte secundaria...*


Dejo la imagen del circuito ya que es lo mismo pero cambiando los transistores 2N3053 por tip142 ya que tengo un consumo del motor de 750ma por cada transistor...

Espero que de den una mano para calcular esta resistencia....










Saludos 
Leandro


----------



## pepechip (Dic 3, 2008)

R= V/I base
V=8v
I Base= I colector /ganancia (hFE)
en donde segun el datasheet la ganancia es como minimo de 1000.

Para garantizar la corriente realiza el calculo de la resistencia añadiendole a la intensidad de base un 20% por seguridad.


----------



## chugus (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola pepechip te comento que estuve haciendo calculos y los comparto a ver si estoy en lo correcto

DATOS:

Seccion de bobinado de motor a exitar = 6 ohm
Voltaje del motor 8 Vcc
Ganancia del TR TIP142 = de 500 a 1000 hfe

CALCULOS

Primero calculo la corriente de colector sabiendo que el voltaje es 8vcc y la bobina es de 6ohm

I= V/R ; I= 8/6 ; I= 1,33 A

Por lo tanto va a circular 1,33 A por la bobina del motor cuando este conectada..

Luego calculo la I de Base y agrego un 20% mas al resultado...

I Base = I colector / hfe ; I Base = 1,33 / 1000 ; I Base = 0,0013 A

0,0013 x 20% = 0.00026 ; Total = 0,0015 A

Entonces procedo con la formula final..

R= V/I Base ; R= 8 / 0,0015 ; *R= 5333 ohm*

El valor que mas se acerca es *5k6*


Bueno eso es todo lo que me has indicado quisiera saber si estoy bien con esos calculos reemplazaria la resistencia de 470ohm que aparece en el circuito de arriba por la de 5k6....

PD: quiero saber si tuviste en cuenta que yo *alimento el circuito con 8Vcc *ya que es la misma tension que usan los motores... y que *los optoacopladores trabajan con 5Vcc*... 
Quisiera saber si esta resistencia que yo calcule (5k6) me sirve para bajar el voltaje de 8Vcc y alimentar el optoacoplador de 5Vcc como tambien para polarizar la base del transistor.... 

O quizas deberia poner una resistencia de 1K antes del colector del optoacoplador para bajar el voltaje y entre emisor del optoacoplador y base del TIP142 otra de 4K7 para polarizarlo ( pongo una de 4K7 ya que al sumarce connla de 1K que esta arriba obtendria los 5K6 )...

Estoy un poco confundido espero que puedas aclararme mis dudas...


Espero tu respuesta
Muchas Gracias 

Leandro


----------



## zendo (Ago 26, 2011)

buenas noches soy nuevo en esto mi pregunta es cuanta corriente soporta un optoacoplador quiero usar el PC817 para una corriente de 2 a 3 amp, solo lo quiero usar como un swith para la tierra, o si me pueden recomendar un optoacoplador para este tipo de corriente porfavor


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2011)

*PC817*

Absolute maximum ratings
Output colector current = *0,050A*


----------

